# 4.0 ghz club!



## zer0_c00l

Let's see how many 4Ghz and up members we have in the forum.   you dont have to put a Pi score (already have that thread)


----------



## scooter

NICCCEEE MAN..

Congrats...

have u done 3dmark yet?

..whats next?,,,lol


----------



## zer0_c00l

going 4.5 next


----------



## scooter

zer0_c00l said:


> going 4.5 next



..I'd do smaller steps but whatever..

I wanna see some numbers regardless.


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya i mean ill go up a little at a time...took me 2 months to get the nerve to try 4ghz...lol


----------



## Vizy

congrats


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent! 

Damn I want an E8400


----------



## zer0_c00l

ty guys


----------



## zer0_c00l

scooter said:


> NICCCEEE MAN..
> 
> Congrats...
> 
> have u done 3dmark yet?
> 
> ..whats next?,,,lol



ill do a 3dmark and post it later


----------



## scooter

zer0_c00l said:


> ill do a 3dmark and post it later



cool..make sure u put it in the official 3dmarK thread by OMEGA so it gets recorded on the board.


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya will do!


----------



## ThatGuy16

4Ghz, is that all!? 

Maybe i should make a 4.7Ghz club, would i be the only member!? 

But 4.0Ghz is the PERFECT 24/7 clock


----------



## Kesava

My pentium D did 4ghz


----------



## Ramodkk

I bet your Q6600 at stock was twice as good though


----------



## houseofbugs

*sigh*

Well here it goes. And FYI once my water blocks come in ill hit well over that.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=319102


----------



## reddevil6

Kesava said:


> My pentium D did 4ghz



i got my dads pentium D 945 to 4.42GHz


----------



## zer0_c00l

ThatGuy16 said:


> 4Ghz, is that all!?
> 
> Maybe i should make a 4.7Ghz club, would i be the only member!?
> 
> But 4.0Ghz is the PERFECT 24/7 clock



ya i know ThatGuy...im always impressed with your oc skill ..i seen your pi score dude..pretty awsum!


----------



## zer0_c00l

houseofbugs said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Well here it goes. And FYI once my water blocks come in ill hit well over that.
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=319102



what s your voltage on that?


----------



## fade2green514

lol dang. if only i cared about pure speed. dont get me wrong im still going to try to hit 4ghz with my Q6600 but its not likely lol

i do a lot of video conversion though, so id prefer a slightly slower quad core..


----------



## Geoff

Woot!  I'm in the club


----------



## mikesrex

fastest I will officially post:





fastest I could get on my P35 motherboard:





what I run on a daily basis to be on the safe side:


----------



## scooter

Why does cpu-z tell me i have 2.450GHz//

I swear I'm in this club...


----------



## mikesrex

scooter said:


> Why does cpu-z tell me i have 2.450GHz//
> 
> I swear I'm in this club...



click on and move the CPUZ window around some.  It may change when you try to move the window around.  I bet you have the speed-step on that leaves the multiplier at 6 normally.  It will raise the multiplier to 9 when you do stuff.


----------



## scooter

mikesrex said:


> click on and move the CPUZ window around some.  It may change when you try to move the window around.  I bet you have the speed-step on that leaves the multiplier at 6 normally.  It will raise the multiplier to 9 when you do stuff.



Well thats silly!!

k...lemmie see.


----------



## Archangel

thats not silly, thats economical.   why should the pc run at 4ghz when it isnt doing anything?   you can easely check it if you have cpu-z open and run superpi then.   while its calculating, it'll go to the full speed, if its actually clocked to it ofcourse.


----------



## scooter

nice..it works now...lol

u rock


----------



## bubblescivic

all different setups 
















all on 1 machine.... Perpetual Progression of Pi Pwnage


----------



## Geoff

bubblescivic, you really don't have to post your screenshots leading up to 4.6GHz, you could have just posted your highest speed, lol.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1059161 said:
			
		

> bubblescivic, you really don't have to post your screenshots leading up to 4.6GHz, you could have just posted your highest speed, lol.



Whatever you do don't tell him bout the 3d mark thread..


----------



## mikesrex

scooter said:


> Whatever you do don't tell him bout the 3d mark thread..



lol


----------



## zer0_c00l

scooter said:


> Whatever you do don't tell him bout the 3d mark thread..



haha lock the 3dmarks thread


----------



## vix

Here's my 4 GHz clock... only running at 4.05 GHz, but I'm currently working to push down my volts a bit.  
_*
4.05 GHz at 1.24v*_


----------



## Ambushed

Mostly all e8400's aswell lol.


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

Does it count if a pentium D is over 4.0ghz?

That would be too easy...


----------



## scooter

hyPoxxx.dll said:


> Does it count if a pentium D is over 4.0ghz?
> 
> That would be too easy...



No, but thanks for coming out!!!


----------



## zer0_c00l

scooter said:


> No, but thanks for coming out!!!
> 
> thank you come again!


----------



## markallen

Mine is not a E8400.


----------



## scooter

markallen said:


> Mine is not a E8400.



Nice o/c man!!

My cousin did the same on his 6750 and he loves it!


----------



## Shane

markallen said:


> Mine is not a E8400.



wow nice,not sure on the voltage though


----------



## markallen

I think my memory is holding me back now.


----------



## bubblescivic

markallen said:


> Mine is not a E8400.



nice clock man


----------



## bullzi

A month ago when I had my E8400


----------



## pdc76

View attachment 2653
I just upped my multiplier, i don't leave it this way though.


----------



## zer0_c00l

pdc76 said:


> View attachment 2653
> I just upped my multiplier, i don't leave it this way though.



nice anyway....is it stable?


----------



## pdc76

well, i've been playing oblivion on it for about 5 hours, lol. haven't really stress tested it though. i left the memory linked too.


----------



## El DJ

I wish I could do that with my P4


----------



## jdbennet

I've got my P4 (Cedar Mill 661 65nm) from its stock (3 or 3.6  ish?) up to to 6 or 7ghz before but it currently sits at 4.5 stable.


----------



## zer0_c00l

El DJ said:


> I wish I could do that with my P4



thats crazy


----------



## jdbennet

i tried that but failed i think they faked it

i needed liquid cooling to get to 6.5 but it ran HOT

5ghz is about the max you can run it stable with air.


----------



## DirtyD86

im a member of the 3.6 ghz club for now 

i breezed through 3.0-3.5 but now im hitting a brick wall with my temps.... under 100% load i hit around 72, 73C @ 3.6ghz with arctic silver and an aftermarket cooler, with 2 thermaltake 120mm case fans. makes no sense


----------



## ThatGuy16

DirtyD86 said:


> im a member of the 3.6 ghz club for now
> 
> i breezed through 3.0-3.5 but now im hitting a brick wall with my temps.... under 100% load i hit around 72, 73C @ 3.6ghz with arctic silver and an aftermarket cooler, with 2 thermaltake 120mm case fans. makes no sense



voltage, are you using real temp?


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> voltage, are you using real temp?



yes realtemp. smartfan was generally reading 10 degrees higher. i pray to god realtemp is the accurate one because if my CPU was sitting at 80 degrees during a 2 hour stress test, this chip is as good as dead in the near future. my voltage is at 1.225 right now


----------



## bullzi

E8400 has a ton of thermal sensor issues, I'd use a good 'ole temp readout on the front of the case if I were you.


----------



## jdbennet

not exactly 4ghz, but i got a pair of PII Xeons to 450mhz from the stock 350 (100mhz FSB) thats a 20%+ increase

runs server 2003 quite well now actually (before it was a bit slow)


----------



## zer0_c00l

good stuff


----------



## jdbennet

i swear to god, that pentium 2 rig is the most reliable machine ever.

Compaq proliant, i got it for like £50 in 2001, and the company who had previously had it running 24/7 since early 1999. Its sat in my room since then humming away running my home lan ever since (windows NT4 power!). Only ever been rebooted 4 times by me. thats an uptime of like 75,000+ hours isnt it?

in the 7? years ive had it, theres onle ever been one problem, a disk failure.


----------



## markallen

I am a member again.


----------



## lovely?

sign me up.


----------



## DirtyD86

lovely? said:


> sign me up.



lookin good man !


----------



## jevery

I'm in.


----------



## zer0_c00l

my thread is alive again  yay    i guess sign me up gain too screen shot soon


----------



## DirtyD86

finally got it


----------



## lovely?

nice! how did you work around your temperatures? or were you using to much V?


----------



## DirtyD86

lovely? said:


> nice! how did you work around your temperatures? or were you using to much V?



i was going by the voltage in my BIOS, 1.4v under CPUZ did the trick. max temps after 30 minutes of orthos = 67C.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I've hit 4.5 something but don't have a screenshot for proof. My Everyday OC is 4 tho.


----------



## DirtyD86

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> I've hit 4.5 something but don't have a screenshot for proof. My Everyday OC is 4 tho.



how do you unlock your multiplier?


----------



## bebopin64

i think i7s are all unlocked.  they dont use fsb to OC


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DirtyD86 said:


> how do you unlock your multiplier?



It's not unlocked. I just enabled Turbo or w/e intel calls it. It only works with single thread applications. The maximum is 20.


----------



## MouSe

I had mine OC'd to 4GHz out of the box but never took a screen to prove. Don't really care to have it that high though. No need. I'll keep it at 3.2.


----------



## Domain_Man

Sign me up too! Pics on the link below my sig


----------



## Twist86

Ambushed said:


> Mostly all e8400's aswell lol.



One of the few chips that can do it on air ^_^


----------



## laznz1

mmm 
*looks at acer aspire in sig*

i wonder . . .  . . .


----------



## yhahh

I've got 4GHz today, but I've a little problem.
CPUZ and others monitoring software don't give me the same frequences lol






WTF ?!
In BIOS I entered FSB 470 x8.5
CPUZ is right but why others don't get good values??


----------



## yhahh

I've checked many softwares :
BIOS : 4GHz (changed to 500MHz x 8.0)
CPUZ : 4GHz
Coretemp : 4GHz
Everest Ultimate : 4GHz or 4.5GHz 
3Dmark06 : 4.5GHz
Memtest86 (boot) : 4.5GHz
Everest Home : 4.5GHz
CPU Stress : 4.5GHz
OCCT : 4.5GHz
console CSS : 4.5GHz

I think it's just a problem of reading of the ratio CPU/FSB for a few software. Can it be serious? Or do anyone has already got that problem and have found a solution?
Thanks


----------



## yhahh

I'm officialy in the family


----------



## zer0_c00l

nice overclock


----------



## SidEvil

Hit 4 the other day, could go higher, probably

Click N Zoom
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x287/a061135/Untitled.jpg


----------



## bebopin64

ya newest member.  3.8 ghz everyday OC, this ho gets hotttt.


----------



## Archangel

hmmm,... I'll try and get my Q6600 to 4GHz I think...   (would be the first one of that cpu generation to make it on this forum, wouldn't it? ^^ )   with the cooling I have now, the CPU temp shouldnt be a problem. (had it at 3.8GHz Stable, but 4.0 it was getting unstable    maybe with the better coling it'll make it tough.


----------



## Shane

Arch that would be great to see a Q6600 hit 4Ghz.... ohh a Quad core at 4ghz!!!! :good:

I want to push mine further too,But my cooling is at its limits now,i dont like my load temps if i go over 3.4Ghz.


----------



## Domain_Man

Archangel - goodluck or better yet.. may the force be with you! 

Here's a screenie of my q9550 @ 4.3ghz


----------



## teamhex

Iv yet to push my processor, maybe one day ill be in teh club.


----------



## Shane

Domain_Man said:


> Archangel - goodluck or better yet.. may the force be with you!
> 
> Here's a screenie of my q9550 @ 4.3ghz



Nice!


----------



## markallen

Here's my Q9550 @ 4378 MHZ.







Mark


----------



## Domain_Man

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice!



Thanks Nevakonaza!


----------



## Mitch?

I'm also enjoying the irony. Not only did i beat zer0_c00l in his silly AMD super pi game, but i get to put my 4ghz overclock in his thread 

Am I the first 4ghz AMD?


----------



## zer0_c00l

good one mich?!!  nice dude ,enjoy it till i get off work    just having fun with ya


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya ive had mine to 4ghz just didnt post a screen  anyways you the 1st to post congrates mich?


----------



## tlarkin

I'd rather join the mile high club.


----------



## zer0_c00l

tlarkin said:


> I'd rather join the mile high club.



heh me too


----------



## Mitch?

tlarkin said:


> I'd rather join the mile high club.



I already have.
Solo aviator portion


----------



## tlarkin

Mitch? said:


> I already have.
> Solo aviator portion



Dude, TMI


----------



## gigantojim

zer0_c00l said:


> Let's see how many 4Ghz and up members we have in the forum.   you dont have to put a Pi score (already have that thread)



Cool thread Zero 

I`ll give you a run for your money when I get my cpu cooler - I`ll need your help thought mate, lmao


----------



## zer0_c00l

:gun: thanks Giganto    i wont let you beat me ,but have all the fun you want Beating Mitch


----------



## gigantojim

zer0_c00l said:


> :gun: thanks Giganto



lmao 

Yep well you did show his ass the door by the looks of it bud ;-)


----------



## Mitch?

You guys are both weiner faces


----------



## zer0_c00l

all in good fun mitch?    if i didnt mess with ya ,i dont like like


----------

